# Protime



## nc_coder (Dec 13, 2011)

Can anyone direct me to find how exactly to bill Medicare for protime testing done in the office?


----------



## RonMcK3 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Prothrombin Time*

A code from 85210 or 85610-13 ?


----------



## scorrado (Dec 14, 2011)

You would bill 85610 for protime and 36415 for venipuncture.


----------

